
Announcing Our Offer For The New York Times Company - markbao
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/announcing-our-offer-for-the-new-york-times-company
======
dangoldin
This seems reminscent of Blodget's offer for CNET at the end of 2007
([http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/12/announcing-our-
friendly-...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/12/announcing-our-friendly-
takeover-offer-for-cnet.html)) and CNET ended up being bought by CBS so maybe
he is on to something.

------
karzeem
From the title, this seemed like it was going to be an homage to Lorne
Michaels' offer to pay the Beatles $3000 to perform on SNL.

